# Need help With ID



## norcalsal (Apr 12, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what I have ,, thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2020)

No side shot of the complete bike? 

Joints look Schwinnish.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

How about a pic of the entire bike?


----------



## norcalsal (Apr 13, 2020)

Here’s one


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks Colson-ish to me, with an Emblem(I think)chainring.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2020)

it’s a colson


----------



## norcalsal (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks Colson-ish to me, with an Emblem(I think)chainring.




They did some nice frame building, Schwinnish looking.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 13, 2020)

Schwinn-_*Henderson *_sprocket, may be 15-20 years older than the 1936-37 Colson frame and fork.


----------

